# Steve Irwin Sunscreen



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Why don't they sell the Steve Irwin (Crocodile Hunter) line of sunscreen anymore?

It doesn't protect you from harmful rays.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

UUUUugggggHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You are a sick individual, Mitch!
Sick... Sick... Sick!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Im sorry, I have to call foul on this one







. Very bad taste







.

Bill


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

that's terrible


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

That was very bad


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

It made me lol


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Lord forgive him for that, and please be with all the little pigmies down there in New Guinea. Amen.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Lord forgive him for that, and please be with all the little pigmies down there in New Guinea. Amen.


Git-R-done!!!!!!!!

Steve


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

My wife was at a comedy club and one of the comedians tried to use that joke as well....it didn't go over very well. I had a lot of respect for Steve Irwin and it's unfortunate that people have to make jokes about a terrible and untimely death.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Not to be a smart alleck but are deaths ever timely?

He lived a great life. His family to the man said that Steve was a normal Joe who didn't want any favoritism.

I'd bet even the man himself would have a good laugh at his own expense over this one.

Heck, the guy was an international phenom with his humorous catch phrases repeated around the world. Humor was what made him so loveable.

Life goes on and so does humor.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry, I'm not there yet and suspect many others feel as I do!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Not to be a smart alleck but are deaths ever timely?
> 
> He lived a great life. His family to the man said that Steve was a normal Joe who didn't want any favoritism.
> 
> ...


Very well said Mgonzo2u. Thanks for the support.







My family really liked him too and very surprised and saddend by his sudden loss. Steve was a larger than life kind of guy who could appreciate a good ribbing from what I saw.

My brother brought this joke back from a dive trip down in Mexico he just returned from. People are out there doing what Steve did himself and still able to have a laugh while remembering such a great guy.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Lord forgive him for that, and please be with all the little pigmies down there in New Guinea. Amen.


Amen Jim

Don


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I for one thought it was funny. I respect the nut that played with dangerous animals but a joke is a joke...The next thing we'll do is make another law about jokes. Wasn't someone offended about GOD being on our money and in the pledge of allegiance? I thought our nation was founded on God and certain principals. Now it's an ongoing issue after many many years of our upbringing? Thats what makes us all interesting. It's called individualism. If we were all the same and everyone agreed on everything, this would be a boring world. I'm sorry if it offended anyone but to those of us that got a laugh out of it...Got any more? lol

Sometimes the funnier things are the things most people are too scared to say. I'm usually the one to do that. I thought someone gave it a title of "shock humor" oh well...call me insensitive LOL


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry, but I have to agree. That's just flat-out disrespectful.







Animal Planet is having a memorial-type show, this week (I think it's tonight), for him. He was a wonderful individual, educated alot of people, and I feel for his wife and kids.
Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

OK, folks . It was just a joke

Most jokes will offend someone somewhere, while others laugh. Lets not kill the messenger

John


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> I for one thought it was funny. I respect the nut that played with dangerous animals but a joke is a joke...The next thing we'll do is make another law about jokes. Wasn't someone offended about GOD being on our money and in the pledge of allegiance? I thought our nation was founded on God and certain principals. Now it's an ongoing issue after many many years of our upbringing? Thats what makes us all interesting. It's called individualism. If we were all the same and everyone agreed on everything, this would be a boring world. I'm sorry if it offended anyone but to those of us that got a laugh out of it...Got any more? lol
> 
> Sometimes the funnier things are the things most people are too scared to say. I'm usually the one to do that. I thought someone gave it a title of "shock humor" oh well...call me insensitive LOL


I'll settle for calling you a sensible human. Not wound up too tightly to laugh at life and everything it throws at you.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thor


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Do I laugh or not ?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> oh well...call me insensitive


I thought your name was Paul...









Dan


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

3LEES said:


> oh well...call me insensitive


I thought your name was Paul...









Dan








[/quote]
ROFLMAO


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey Mitch!

I love ya and i love your humor, but I couldn't laugh at this one...sorry!









if anyone could pull it off though, it would be you


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hey Mitch!
> 
> I love ya and i love your humor, but I couldn't laugh at this one...sorry!
> 
> ...


In times of tragedy, we people often turn to laughter to help ease the pain.

Do you remember this joke?

What was John Denver's last hit?

The Pacific Ocean.

I loved John Denver's music and was very saddened by his plane crash. However, I can still find the humor in this joke.

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Hey Mitch!
> 
> I love ya and i love your humor, but I couldn't laugh at this one...sorry!
> 
> ...


In times of tragedy, we people often turn to laughter to help ease the pain.

Do you remember this joke?

What was John Denver's last hit?

The Pacific Ocean.

I loved John Denver's music and was very saddened by his plane crash. However, I can still find the humor in this joke.

Dan
[/quote]
I didn't say that it wasn't funny, I just said that I couldn't laugh at it.......yet


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I though it was funny and I do think Steve would have got a laugh out of it too. I too loved his shows and I sometimes feared for his well being. I thought he would have died from a Crocodile attack or a highly poisonous snake bite but that is life or ah death.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Hey Mitch!
> 
> I love ya and i love your humor, but I couldn't laugh at this one...sorry!
> 
> ...


In times of tragedy, we people often turn to laughter to help ease the pain.

Do you remember this joke?

What was John Denver's last hit?

The Pacific Ocean.

I loved John Denver's music and was very saddened by his plane crash. However, I can still find the humor in this joke.

Dan
[/quote]
Or do you remember the Columbia Shuttle Disaster? The teacher Cristy McAulliffe....Wasn't she a science teacher? (now she's History) but do you know what color her eyes were? (Blue....One blew this way <=== and one blew that way ===>) And do you know what her last words were to her husband? Honey, you feed the kids and the dog and I'll feed the fish.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Hey Mitch!
> 
> I love ya and i love your humor, but I couldn't laugh at this one...sorry!
> 
> ...


In times of tragedy, we people often turn to laughter to help ease the pain.

Do you remember this joke?

What was John Denver's last hit?

The Pacific Ocean.

I loved John Denver's music and was very saddened by his plane crash. However, I can still find the humor in this joke.

Dan
[/quote]
Or do you remember the Columbia Shuttle Disaster? The teacher Cristy McAulliffe....Wasn't she a science teacher? (now she's History) but do you know what color her eyes were? (Blue....One blew this way <=== and one blew that way ===>) And do you know what her last words were to her husband? Honey, you feed the kids and the dog and I'll feed the fish.






















[/quote]

There you go. Kinda sick, but nontheless, funny.

The Columiba tragedy was vivid and real for us in Florida. We witnessed it live, and will always remember where we were when it happened.

We need humor to help us heal.

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Hey Mitch!
> 
> I love ya and i love your humor, but I couldn't laugh at this one...sorry!
> 
> ...


In times of tragedy, we people often turn to laughter to help ease the pain.

Do you remember this joke?

What was John Denver's last hit?

The Pacific Ocean.

I loved John Denver's music and was very saddened by his plane crash. However, I can still find the humor in this joke.

Dan
[/quote]
Or do you remember the Columbia Shuttle Disaster? The teacher Cristy McAulliffe....Wasn't she a science teacher? (now she's History) but do you know what color her eyes were? (Blue....One blew this way <=== and one blew that way ===>) And do you know what her last words were to her husband? Honey, you feed the kids and the dog and I'll feed the fish.






















[/quote]

You have all made your points...sorry, I don't find any of these to be complete knee slappers though

Noble hold your ears...

Anyone know any good 9-11 jokes?


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I vote no.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg is just sitting back and admiring his work, kinda like a pyro


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

that stung!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd vote for closing this thread. It's a little too soon for this although it may make one chuckle. Let's just say if his family was to read this, how would you feel? Any joke at another's expense is not worth the laugh. I'm sorry, I'm not usually so sensitive, but I would say that the majority of the responses are saying that this is not a good thing. I respectfully ask you to close the thread. We Outbackers are above this one. Sorry, campmg. Nothing personal towards you.

Darlene


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

I personaly didn't laugh. Not because I thought it was heartless or anything like that, I just didn't think it was funny. Just remember if you wear you heart on your sleeve you are going to get bloody. This is America and I for one have had too many of family wounded or killed protecting the right to free speech. I may not agree with it all the time but I will protect his right to say it. In my humble opinion.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

wingnut said:


> I personaly didn't laugh. Not because I thought it was heartless or anything like that, I just didn't think it was funny. Just remember if you wear you heart on your sleeve you are going to get bloody. This is America and I for one have had too many of family wounded or killed protecting the right to free speech. I may not agree with it all the time but I will protect his right to say it. In my humble opinion.


I agree with Wingnut.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I like and respect everyone here, and consider all of you my friends. However, this post is seriously going south in a hurry. First Irwin, then Colombia, and now we want to start joking about 9-11







. There are way too many firefighters, law enforcement, emt's, military, and general public that are still raw about that even after 5 years. I do believe in free speech, heck I put my life at risk for it, but I second Darlene. I think the post should be closed before it starts to get ugly, and turns into one you would read on "the other" site.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Oh get over it everybody!!! He's not the first person to die and have a joke created about it. 
I thought it was funny, I'll bet he would have thought it funny.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Jokes need to entertain most and may offend a few, this thread seems to be the opposite and for that I locking it to give it a cooling off period.


----------

